# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  بدست آوردن جذر یک عدد با فرجه n ام

## adabyas1g17

می دونم که جذر یک عدد را با استفاده از تابع sqr می توان بدست آورد اما این فرجه پیش فرض دوم هست، فرجه مثلا 3 یا 4 را چگونه می توان بدست آورد؟

----------


## aminpprog

سلام دوست عزیز :
دوست عزیزم سعی کن کمی بیشتر با ریاضیات کار کنی تا اینجور مشکلات رو نداشته باشی .
درسته که VB تابعی Built in با نام Sqr در خودش قرار داده تا کاربر بدون نیاز به نوشتن کد بلافاصله جذر یک عدد معلوم با فرجه 2 رو بدست بیاره ، اما اینکه تابعی با توانایی بدست آوردن فرجه های بالاتر وظیفه برنامه نویس است .
در زیر پروژه ای قرار داده ام که با الگوریتمی بسیار بسیار ساده نیاز شما رو برآورده میکنه .  :تشویق: 
SQR-n-th.zip

----------


## ramzdar

برای گرفتن ریشه n ام یه عدد کافیه توان معکوس بهش بدیم
مثلاً ریشه سوم 8 میشه 2 به توان یک سوم
2^(1/3)
یا ریشه پنجم ( 3 به توان 2 ) برابره با سه به توان دو پنجم

بطور کلی میتونی بنویسی
Text1 = Val(Text1) ^ (1 / 3)

----------


## hamid01

جناب *aminpprog* این پروژه ی شمارو چطور میشه اجرا کرد آخه  :|
اگه روش تشریحیش رو بگین خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## mehran901

> برای گرفتن ریشه n ام یه عدد کافیه توان معکوس بهش بدیم
> مثلاً ریشه سوم 8 میشه 2 به توان یک سوم
> 2^(1/3)
> یا ریشه پنجم ( 3 به توان 2 ) برابره با سه به توان دو پنجم
> 
> بطور کلی میتونی بنویسی
> Text1 = Val(Text1) ^ (1 / 3)


ببخشید ببخشید من اجازه دارم یک اشتباه تایپی رو تصحیح کنم ؟:D
ریشه سوم 8 میشه 2 ، یعنی 8 به توان 1/3 !!!

بازم عذر خواهی میکنم ولی تنها موردی که نظرمو جلب کرد همین ی خط بود

----------


## afgnet

اگه امکان داره سورس کد جاوا هم بذارید
خیلی لازمه
 :قلب:

----------


## m.4.r.m

اگه ممکن تمرین های دیگه رو هم بزار اینجا بچه ها براتون بنویسن . خجالت نکشید به خدا

----------


## usider

> برای گرفتن ریشه n ام یه عدد کافیه توان معکوس بهش بدیم
> مثلاً ریشه سوم 8 میشه 2 به توان یک سوم
> 2^(1/3)
> یا ریشه پنجم ( 3 به توان 2 ) برابره با سه به توان دو پنجم
> 
> بطور کلی میتونی بنویسی
> Text1 = Val(Text1) ^ (1 / 3)



..................................................  ..................................................  ..........
برادر من راهنمایی اشتباه نفرمائید . کدی رو که می نویسید لطفا اول تست بفرمائید بعد ...
مثلا در سی شارپ برای استفاده از کلاس math و تابع های اضافه شده ی این کلاس این موضوع رو بخاطر داشته باشین که استفاده از تابع pow برای به توان رسوندن این نیاز شما رو برطرف نمی کنه . چون پایه ی توان و خود توان هر دو باید به صورت double باشن . وقت شما توان رو به صورت (مثلا) a=1/5 می نویسین ، این کلاس مقدار a رو گرد می کنهه . پس a=0 خواهد بود . بنابر این نتیجه ی عمل خواسته شده 1 خواهد بود

----------


## SlowCode

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........
> برادر من راهنمایی اشتباه نفرمائید . کدی رو که می نویسید لطفا اول تست بفرمائید بعد ...
> مثلا در سی شارپ برای استفاده از کلاس math و تابع های اضافه شده ی این کلاس این موضوع رو بخاطر داشته باشین که استفاده از تابع pow برای به توان رسوندن این نیاز شما رو برطرف نمی کنه . چون پایه ی توان و خود توان هر دو باید به صورت double باشن . وقت شما توان رو به صورت (مثلا) a=1/5 می نویسین ، این کلاس مقدار a رو گرد می کنهه . پس a=0 خواهد بود . بنابر این نتیجه ی عمل خواسته شده 1 خواهد بود


لطفا به تاریخ پست دقت کنین!
کد ایشون درسته و مشکلی نداره. ساختار #C با vb متفاوت هست.



> چون پایه ی توان و خود توان هر دو باید به صورت double باشن


احتمالا منظورتون int بوده! چون گفتی مقدار رو گرد میکنه.
در هر صورت vb به نوع متغیر حساس نیست، حتی اگه عدد رو به صورت string بهش بدی خودش مقدار رو به مناسب ترین نوع متغیر تبدیل میکنه و برنامه ات کار میکنه.

----------


## رضاااا

با سلام من میخواهم بدانم مثلا 2 به توان چند میشه 256 یا ریشه چندم 256 برابر 2 است
با تشکر

----------


## samiasoft

> با سلام من میخواهم بدانم مثلا 2 به توان چند میشه 256 یا ریشه چندم 256 برابر 2 است
> با تشکر


شما میتونید ازش لگاریتیم بگیرید.

لگاريتم بر مبنای N
 LogN(X) = Log(X) / Log(N)



Log(256) / Log(2)

----------


## mohandes_nana

> سلام دوست عزیز :
> دوست عزیزم سعی کن کمی بیشتر با ریاضیات کار کنی تا اینجور مشکلات رو نداشته باشی .
> درسته که VB تابعی Built in با نام Sqr در خودش قرار داده تا کاربر بدون نیاز به نوشتن کد بلافاصله جذر یک عدد معلوم با فرجه 2 رو بدست بیاره ، اما اینکه تابعی با توانایی بدست آوردن فرجه های بالاتر وظیفه برنامه نویس است .
> در زیر پروژه ای قرار داده ام که با الگوریتمی بسیار بسیار ساده نیاز شما رو برآورده میکنه . 
> SQR-n-th.zip



چجووووریییییییییی اییییینننن فاااااییییللللل بببااااززز میییششششهههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
لطفاااااااااا راهنمایییییی کنید :افسرده:

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

تاریخ تاپتیکو نگاه کن؛!!!!!!

----------


## foroogh1371

salam 
in ba che barnamei baz mishe?
man mikham enteghalesh bedam be java.
donbale algorithmesh hastam

----------

